# Reale alte bootbare Festplatte in VMware booten



## Crysis nerd (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe von einem alten PC noch eine "funktionierende" bootende Festplatte. Darauf ist Windows XP installiert und diese Platte möchte ich jetzt in Vmware booten. 
Ist das möglich? Weil ja die ganze Hardware sozusagen durch die virtualisierung "geändert" wird.

Und wenn ja wie?

Vielen Dank schonmal für Antworten

mfg
Lukas

EDIT: Oke ich hab eine Möglichkeit gefunden. Zwar noch nicht ausprobiert aber Vmware Converter kann so ziemlich alles irgendwie umwandeln. Damit werde ich jez auch erstmal rumspielen..


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Oktober 2011)

Falls du noch Hilfe brauchst: Wenn du eine neue VM erstellst, kannst du bei der Konfiguration der Platte  "Use physical Disk" (oder so ähnlich) auswählen. Funktioniert eigentlich auch ganz gut, allerdings kann es sein das Win wegen der völlig veränderten Hardware streikt.


----------



## Crysis nerd (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich habs jetzt aber so geschafft.
Ich habe mit Acronis True Image ein backup der gesammten alten Festplatte gemacht. Dieses Backup von Acronis kann man direkt in den VMware Converter laden. Das Konvertieren dauert, alleine schon wegen der Größe, recht lange. Und danach auf jeden Fall Hardware selber konfigurieren (ich musste ein Netzwerkadapter hinzufügen zb.) und Vmware Tools in der Vm installieren!
Aber sonst funktioniert das wunderbar 

mfg
Lukas


----------

